# Jim Carrey knows wussup.



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 23, 2012)

This guy is pure love and energy, I envy his state of mind. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rNVVMUZhXw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfWN5EW5eo4


----------



## tyler.durden (May 23, 2012)

Okay, I watched the first video and was having a great time up until about 4:50 when he goes completely batshit and starts talking about the magnetic fields our hearts produce, and these fields somehow change with our moods and actually influence the happenings on earth in a physical way. These fields are apparently detected by satellites? Really? I Googled some of this and got nothing. Chief, a little help? Links?


----------



## mindphuk (May 23, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, I watched the first video and was having a great time up until about 4:50 when he goes completely batshit and starts talking about the magnetic fields our hearts produce, and these fields somehow change with our moods and actually influence the happenings on earth in a physical way. These fields are apparently detected by satellites? Really? I Googled some of this and got nothing. Chief, a little help? Links?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eckhart_Tolle


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, I watched the first video and was having a great time up until about 4:50 when he goes completely batshit and starts talking about the magnetic fields our hearts produce, and these fields somehow change with our moods and actually influence the happenings on earth in a physical way. These fields are apparently detected by satellites? Really? I Googled some of this and got nothing. Chief, a little help? Links?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pp-r_f8-qz8


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 24, 2012)

Wasn't he talking about DMT or something? Maybe that was just a rumor.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the links, guys. MP, if I wasn't so stoned, I would have simply Googled 'GATE', since Carrey was speaking from a podium with it's banner  Thanks Chief for the link. When people usually post links, it's to a site with objective info, not to a YouTube video about an institute that's promoting itself. That can't be objective, it's like Honest Al's Used Cars (of course I'm being straight with you, I'm Honest Al!). I found a few other sites researching their claims, and it seems like a bunch of woo, they even sell their own E-meter!

http://www.skepticforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=16540

http://www.skepticforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=12645

http://www.rationalresponders.com/forum/20149

What's your take on these perspectives debunking HeartMath, Chief?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Thanks for the links, guys. MP, if I wasn't so stoned, I would have simply Googled 'GATE', since Carrey was speaking from a podium with it's banner  Thanks Chief for the link. When people usually post links, it's to a site with objective info, not to a YouTube video about an institute that's promoting itself. That can't be objective, it's like Honest Al's Used Cars (of course I'm being straight with you, I'm Honest Al!). I found a few other sites researching their claims, and it seems like a bunch of woo, they even sell their own E-meter!
> 
> http://www.skepticforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=16540
> 
> ...


Uhhmm a bunch of non credible skeptic hipsters saying they dont agree with what is being said isnt really debunking anything lol There are a lot more neurons in the heart than there is in the brain so saying that it gives off the biggest electromagnetic field is not farfetched at all. The only things that go against this institution is that a scam artist was barely associated with them and they have a product that is a bit iffy. This is the first I heard of this product but I dont really care about it. I'd rather focus on the science of the heart, all those extra neurons gotta be doing something besides just keeping the heart going. But I see where this is going, an off topic debate that was never intended by the OP. But of course the miserable skeptics gotta raise an eyebrow at what ever topic comes there way, I thought you guys claimed you had control of your ego? Its a shame something that inflated is near impossible to pop, I think skeptics would lose their minds if that were ever to happen xD.


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> There are a lot more neurons in the heart than there is in the brain


 
Where did you get this little tidbit of misinformation from? Do you EVER question anything you read or hear on the internet? It seems that you are willing to believe anything that sounds good to you and will support your POV without once ever checking it out to see if it's true. This seems to be a pattern with you.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Uhhmm a bunch of non credible skeptic hipsters saying they dont agree with what is being said isnt really debunking anything lol There are a lot more neurons in the heart than there is in the brain so saying that it gives off the biggest electromagnetic field is not farfetched at all. The only things that go against this institution is that a scam artist was barely associated with them and they have a product that is a bit iffy. This is the first I heard of this product but I dont really care about it. I'd rather focus on the science of the heart, all those extra neurons gotta be doing something besides just keeping the heart going. But I see where this is going, an off topic debate that was never intended by the OP. But of course the miserable skeptics gotta raise an eyebrow at what ever topic comes there way, I thought you guys claimed you had control of your ego? Its a shame something that inflated is near impossible to pop, I think skeptics would lose their minds if that were ever to happen xD.


Chief says the darnedest things...


----------



## bud nugbong (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, I watched the first video and was having a great time up until about 4:50 when he goes completely batshit and starts talking about the magnetic fields our hearts produce, and these fields somehow change with our moods and actually influence the happenings on earth in a physical way. These fields are apparently detected by satellites? Really? I Googled some of this and got nothing. Chief, a little help? Links?


I didnt watch the vid but it sounds like hes gone a little nuts. This is the jim carey i used to know.

[video=youtube_share;Ks7cJIIqCHY]http://youtu.be/Ks7cJIIqCHY[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 24, 2012)

bud nugbong said:


> I didnt watch the vid but it sounds like hes gone a little nuts. This is the jim carey i used to know.



This is the Jim Carrey I remember.

[video=youtube;r4GIRfmHJ84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4GIRfmHJ84[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 24, 2012)

The lengths people will go to... to make themselves feel special... astounds me. Maybe, instead of thinking of something that makes you feel special... go out and fucking DO something that makes you feel special. /sigh


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Uhhmm a bunch of non credible skeptic hipsters saying they dont agree with what is being said isnt really debunking anything lol There are a lot more neurons in the heart than there is in the brain so saying that it gives off the biggest electromagnetic field is not farfetched at all. The only things that go against this institution is that a scam artist was barely associated with them and they have a product that is a bit iffy. This is the first I heard of this product but I dont really care about it. I'd rather focus on the science of the heart, all those extra neurons gotta be doing something besides just keeping the heart going. But I see where this is going, an off topic debate that was never intended by the OP. But of course the miserable skeptics gotta raise an eyebrow at what ever topic comes there way, I thought you guys claimed you had control of your ego? Its a shame something that inflated is near impossible to pop, I think skeptics would lose their minds if that were ever to happen xD.


More neurons in the heart than the brain? - Could you provide a link to legit info outside of HeartMath?

If you're interested in the science regarding the human heart, wouldn't it be best to study peer reviewed info on that subject (maybe from institutions without something to sell)?

What does my ego have to do with asking for legit, unbiased info? This is what rational people do when presented with extraordinary claims. You should understand this, as you are skeptical of christian claims. Is it your ego that fuels your skepticism in this case?

If I told you I sell baby dragons out of my garage, would you believe me? If not, what would make you skeptical of my claims?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> More neurons in the heart than the brain? - Could you provide a link to legit info outside of HeartMath?
> 
> If you're interested in the science regarding the human heart, wouldn't it be best to study peer reviewed info on that subject (maybe from institutions without something to sell)?
> 
> ...


Just mentioning spirit can be taken as a claim that spirit is real, there is on claims being made here, its just Jim Carrey talking about spirituality and how he lives his life. I didnt say "Jim Carrey knows the truth and you should listen to him" I was pointing out that Jim Carrey knows how to be happy and his basic belief in spirituality works great for him. And I shouldnt need to provide a link for you, Im pretty sure you have the capability to type in a few keywords in google to find that theres neurons in the heart. I may be stretching it by saying theres more than the brain but its been proven that theres 40000+ neurons in your heart (maybe less are active in zombie skeptics =p) theres also neurons found in some organs and theres a layer of grey matter going up your spine. Theres more than one source saying all of this.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> The lengths people will go to... to make themselves feel special... astounds me. Maybe, instead of thinking of something that makes you feel special... go out and fucking DO something that makes you feel special. /sigh


Says the oblivious lucid dreaming skeptic who dwells in the spiritual forum to throw "logic" at theists to make you feel special =)


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I may be stretching it by saying theres more than the brain but its been proven that theres 40000+ neurons in your heart


So it's only stretching the truth when you make an outright false claim? What the hell do you call a lie? No one disputed the fact that the heart has neurons, every muscle and organ has them. You made a specific claim about the number in the heart compared to the brain and then used that 'information' to make an argument for a large EM field. This is our problem, you accept all sorts of credulous claims and don't even bother to check them out yourself and then you chastise tyler for not using google? Are you unable to see the irony? The reason both he and I asked you to support your claim is likely because a simple google search will show the the brain has as much as 100 billion neurons and over a 100 trillion synapses. You weren't just wrong in your comparison, you were magnitudes wrong in the wrong direction. It would be like saying the distance from New York to San Francisco is 6 feet... to the EAST!

You should really do some self-examination. You think you are ridiculing 'zombie' skeptics but you're the one that is acting like the good little robot and credulously accepting any data that you happen to see on the interwebz without every taking a bit of time to confirm or reject the claims. You have done it here and you have done it with your favorite pyramid video.


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Okay, I watched the first video and was having a great time up until about 4:50 when he goes completely batshit and starts talking about the magnetic fields our hearts produce, and these fields somehow change with our moods and actually influence the happenings on earth in a physical way. These fields are apparently detected by satellites? Really? I Googled some of this and got nothing. Chief, a little help? Links?


I watched a documentary a while back which involved an expenriemtn with a dish of yoghurt connected to a volt meter looking gizmo, a test subject was sat in front of it and was told different phrases. Certain phrases evoked emotions in him and as a result the meter went wild despite not being conneted to him in any way. It was done by Yale or harvard scientists, i forget which. There seems to be a hell of a lot about life that we don't have the foggiest idea about but know that there is soemthing up.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> So it's only stretching the truth when you make an outright false claim? What the hell do you call a lie? No one disputed the fact that the heart has neurons, every muscle and organ has them. You made a specific claim about the number in the heart compared to the brain and then used that 'information' to make an argument for a large EM field. This is our problem, you accept all sorts of credulous claims and don't even bother to check them out yourself and then you chastise tyler for not using google? Are you unable to see the irony? The reason both he and I asked you to support your claim is likely because a simple google search will show the the brain has as much as 100 billion neurons and over a 100 trillion synapses. You weren't just wrong in your comparison, you were magnitudes wrong in the wrong direction. It would be like saying the distance from New York to San Francisco is 6 feet... to the EAST!
> 
> You should really do some self-examination. You think you are ridiculing 'zombie' skeptics but you're the one that is acting like the good little robot and credulously accepting any data that you happen to see on the interwebz without every taking a bit of time to confirm or reject the claims. You have done it here and you have done it with your favorite pyramid video.


Still waiting for a detailed reply to every point I made to your last response to that video, friend =). How much self examination do I need to be in the right place? Examine everything I learned and label it false till Im another truth telling robot that has no life and dwells in spirituality forums informing all the idiots that believe in spirit that their fools and science is the only truth? "I have a right to be in the philosophy forum!" oh shut up, you sure do but all you do is question peoples beliefs and ridicule them like a lifeless trolls whos angry at people that see the world differently than they do. We already know your weak minded because you used to be an alcoholic, perhaps questioning peoples beliefs is your way to feel mentally strong.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Just mentioning spirit can be taken as a claim that spirit is real, there is on claims being made here, its just Jim Carrey talking about spirituality and how he lives his life. I didnt say "Jim Carrey knows the truth and you should listen to him" I was pointing out that Jim Carrey knows how to be happy and his basic belief in spirituality works great for him. And I shouldnt need to provide a link for you, Im pretty sure you have the capability to type in a few keywords in google to find that theres neurons in the heart. I may be stretching it by saying theres more than the brain but its been proven that theres 40000+ neurons in your heart (maybe less are active in zombie skeptics =p) theres also neurons found in some organs and theres a layer of grey matter going up your spine. Theres more than one source saying all of this.


Ah, you back-pedal quickly. If your point is that there are neurons located in the human body other than the brain, I concur. I think there may even be a few located in the anus (perhaps many more are active in the asses of lazy-minded spiritualists). I'd still be interested in your answers to my other three questions of my last post:

_If you're interested in the science regarding the human heart, wouldn't it be best to study peer reviewed info on that subject (maybe from institutions without something to sell)?

What does my ego have to do with asking for legit, unbiased info? This is what rational people do when presented with extraordinary claims. You should understand this, as you are skeptical of christian claims. Is it your ego that fuels your skepticism in this case?

If I told you I sell baby dragons out of my garage, would you believe me? If not, what would make you skeptical of my claims?_


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Ah, you back-pedal quickly. If your point is that there are neurons located in the human body other than the brain, I concur. I think there may even be a few located in the anus (perhaps many more are active in the asses of lazy-minded spiritualists). I'd still be interested in your answers to my other three questions of my last post:
> 
> _If you're interested in the science regarding the human heart, wouldn't it be best to study peer reviewed info on that subject (maybe from institutions without something to sell)?
> 
> ...


I dont care for those questions because this forum topic is not one to debate. Just wanted to show people that Jim Carrey has the right mindset when looking at the challenges of life. This is the third time that I told you that this forum is not open for debate, yet you still feel compelled to point out right and wrong according to your point of view to further fulfill your slightly inflated mini-skeptic ego.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I watched a documentary a while back which involved an expenriemtn with a dish of yoghurt connected to a volt meter looking gizmo, a test subject was sat in front of it and was told different phrases. Certain phrases evoked emotions in him and as a result the meter went wild despite not being conneted to him in any way. It was done by Yale or harvard scientists, i forget which. There seems to be a hell of a lot about life that we don't have the foggiest idea about but know that there is soemthing up.


Im surprised no one is hounding you for stating this lol Interesting experiment though, millions of micro-organisms reacting to the emotion of a human. Can you tell me the name of the documentary and what it was about?


----------



## tip top toker (May 24, 2012)

I was stoned bu i think it might have been "I Am", in fact yeah, i think that is it, it was made by the guy who did all of the Jim Carey films. Last time i mentioned it i was ridiculed about it without the guys even bothering to watch it to have any grounds for ridicule. I personally found it a very interesting watch.


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Still waiting for a detailed reply to every point I made to your last response to that video, friend =). How much self examination do I need to be in the right place? Examine everything I learned and label it false till Im another truth telling robot that has no life and dwells in spirituality forums informing all the idiots that believe in spirit that their fools and science is the only truth? "I have a right to be in the philosophy forum!" oh shut up, you sure do but all you do is question peoples beliefs and ridicule them like a lifeless trolls whos angry at people that see the world differently than they do. We already know your weak minded because you used to be an alcoholic, perhaps questioning peoples beliefs is your way to feel mentally strong.


Just curious, since you seem so invested on continuing to call me an alcoholic in spite of me correcting you, where is your evidence that alcoholism has to do with being weak minded? I'm still curious why you continue to think I'm an alcoholic when I made no such claim. 

You are becoming terribly predictable. You cannot come up with actual reasons for your presenting misinformation and when you are called out on it, you still won't admit you were wrong and instead launch attacks on those that exposed your lies. How about if you just admitted you were wrong about the number of neurons in the heart. Would that be so bad? Are you unable to even admit to being fooled? Would this make you a weak-minded alcoholic? You seem to have a severe allergy to truth.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Just curious, since you seem so invested on continuing to call me an alcoholic in spite of me correcting you, where is your evidence that alcoholism has to do with being weak minded? I'm still curious why you continue to think I'm an alcoholic when I made no such claim.
> 
> You are becoming terribly predictable. You cannot come up with actual reasons for your presenting misinformation and when you are called out on it, you still won't admit you were wrong and instead launch attacks on those that exposed your lies. How about if you just admitted you were wrong about the number of neurons in the heart. Would that be so bad? Are you unable to even admit to being fooled? Would this make you a weak-minded alcoholic? You seem to have a severe allergy to truth.


I point out what you do in this spiritual forum and you keep demonstrating my observations lol and Im apparently the predictable one. I admitted I was wrong about the neurons in the heart, theres only 40000. The only thing you proved in that video is that the line is 1000km wide in a certain spot. You tried to tackle the claim that many cultures around the world share the exact same earthquake poof architecture and you failed miserably. I will only assume you will keep waving your hand at that fact and ignore that many ancient cultures around the world had the exact same style of puzzle piece earthquake proof architecture because you cant prove it wrong. The only documentation Im aware of that tells of the construction of these buildings speaks of a Inca King trying to replicate the accomplishments of his ancient predecessors and he failed miserably. He used 20000 men to drag just one boulder that squished 3000 at one point and it didnt even get to its destination, thats just one boulder.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I dont care for those questions because this forum topic is not one to debate. Just wanted to show people that Jim Carrey has the right mindset when looking at the challenges of life. This is the third time that I told you that this forum is not open for debate, yet you still feel compelled to point out right and wrong according to your point of view to further fulfill your slightly inflated mini-skeptic ego.


In post #7, you were actively in the debate, and were okay with tossing in some insults, as well. It seems that you called for an end to the debate when you were losing it badly, that's good timing. Have you no integrity?


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I point out what you do in this spiritual forum and you keep demonstrating my observations lol and Im apparently the predictable one. I admitted I was wrong about the neurons in the heart, theres only 40000. The only thing you proved in that video is that the line is 1000km wide in a certain spot. You tried to tackle the claim that many cultures around the world share the exact same earthquake poof architecture and you failed miserably. I will only assume you will keep waving your hand at that fact and ignore that many ancient cultures around the world had the exact same style of puzzle piece earthquake proof architecture because you cant prove it wrong. The only documentation Im aware of that tells of the construction of these buildings speaks of a Inca King trying to replicate the accomplishments of his ancient predecessors and he failed miserably. He used 20000 men to drag just one boulder that squished 3000 at one point and it didnt even get to its destination, thats just one boulder.


I will keep the pyramid discussion to the relevant thread so you will have to C &P that part of your response there. 
The following does not sound like an admission of being wrong, "*I may be stretching it by saying theres more than the brain but its been proven that theres 40000+ neurons in your heart" 
*It sounds like someone trying to brush past the fact that they were not only wrong but extraordinarily wrong. You "may" be stretching? Then you add the "but" clause which everyone knows is designed to minimize the preceding phrase. You tried to salvage any remnant of the claim that the heart not only has more neurons but is responsible for a large EM field. Everyone that is reading this exchange, regardless of their position on anything spiritual, can see how extremely intellectually dishonest you are. 

Now how about address the personal attack you keep bringing up about me being an alcoholic? Why are you continuing to make this claim when I told you already it wasn't true? Are you so devoid of common courtesy and decency that you cannot or will not debate me in a fair, reasonable, adult manner? Why don't you man up and admit that your extreme prejudice against me is merely because I question things that you hold to be truths? Admit you have an aversion to critical examination of claims and that you prefer credulity to truth.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> In post #7, you were actively in the debate, and were okay with tossing in some insults, as well. It seems that you called for an end to the debate when you were losing it badly, that's good timing. Have you no integrity?


You mistake mindless self indulgence for debate.


----------



## jessy koons (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> More neurons in the heart than the brain? - Could you provide a link to legit info outside of HeartMath?
> 
> If you're interested in the science regarding the human heart, wouldn't it be best to study peer reviewed info on that subject (maybe from institutions without something to sell)?
> 
> ...


If you told me that you sell baby dragons I would believe you. I would love to buy a baby dragon. How big do they get?


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

jessy koons said:


> If you told me that you sell baby dragons I would believe you. I would love to buy a baby dragon. How big do they get?


Not as large as Chief's loss of credibility, but it will outgrow your fucking house!


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> I will keep the pyramid discussion to the relevant thread so you will have to C &P that part of your response there.
> The following does not sound like an admission of being wrong, "*I may be stretching it by saying theres more than the brain but its been proven that theres 40000+ neurons in your heart"
> *It sounds like someone trying to brush past the fact that they were not only wrong but extraordinarily wrong. You "may" be stretching? Then you add the "but" clause which everyone knows is designed to minimize the preceding phrase. You tried to salvage any remnant of the claim that the heart not only has more neurons but is responsible for a large EM field. Everyone that is reading this exchange, regardless of their position on anything spiritual, can see how extremely intellectually dishonest you are.
> 
> Now how about address the personal attack you keep bringing up about me being an alcoholic? Why are you continuing to make this claim when I told you already it wasn't true? Are you so devoid of common courtesy and decency that you cannot or will not debate me in a fair, reasonable, adult manner? Why don't you man up and admit that your extreme prejudice against me is merely because I question things that you hold to be truths? Admit you have an aversion to critical examination of claims and that you prefer credulity to truth.


No you wont keep the pyramid discussion to the relevant thread, because you wont even address the fact that multiple ancient cultures shared the same massive earthquake proof puzzle piece design, because if you accept such evidence then that would mean everything you know about the ancient world is wrong and they were more advanced than we know. Im not expecting a response to the evidence I laid out because that evidence scares you and it would spring a leak in your inflated ego and you might get a realistic glimpse of the mental midget you really are. I dont know where I seen you discussing your problems with alcohol but Im sure it was you, talking about your experience in AA. Its funny you start calling me a liar just recently when I been calling you a weak minded alcoholic for a while now, why did you not try and correct me before? Had to go find the comments you made about such AA experiences and delete them first? It wouldnt be the first time you lied to yourself, remember that pyramid video that you claimed you watched?.. Now please, go to the relevant thread about the pyramids and disprove the claims I made about these cultures around the world having contact with each other because of the exact same indestructible architecture that they all share. And the claim of that EM field produced by the heart is still standing too, Tip Top Toker just gave you a legit example of real scientists doing an experiment that shows bacteria from yogurt responding to the emotions of an individual. Its ironic that you say Im the one in need of self examination.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> I watched a documentary a while back which involved an expenriemtn with a dish of yoghurt connected to a volt meter looking gizmo, a test subject was sat in front of it and was told different phrases. Certain phrases evoked emotions in him and as a result the meter went wild despite not being conneted to him in any way. It was done by Yale or harvard scientists, i forget which. There seems to be a hell of a lot about life that we don't have the foggiest idea about but know that there is soemthing up.


I've never seen the movie, but Roger Ebert and I have the same questions about the 'experiment' itself. Here's an outtake from one of his articles on the subject. Seems like Woo of the highest order:

There is a scene in "I Am" where a laboratory technician embeds sensors in a puddle of yogurt and attaches them to a Bio-Response Meter. When Tom Shadyac directs his thoughts at the yogurt, the needle on the meter bounces back and forth. It is important for you to know that Shadyac is not physically attached to the meter, or to the yogurt, for that matter. When he thinks about his lawyer, the needle red-lines.
It's obvious that the yogurt is reading his mind, right? Right? Hello? For Shadyac and the technician, this experiment demonstrates that our minds are wired to the organic world. For me, it raises the following questions: (1) Was the yogurt pasteurized? (2) How did the yogurt know to read Shadyac's mind and not the mind of the technician who was just as close? (3) How did it occur to anyone to devise an experiment testing whether yogurt can respond to human thoughts? (4) Did anyone check to see if the technician was connected to the meter by? (5) Is this a case for the Amazing Randi?

You see I am a rationalist. That means I'm not an ideal viewer for a documentary like "I Am," which involves the ingestion of Woo Woo in industrial bulk...

For those that are interested in the full review: 

http://rogerebert.suntimes.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110421/REVIEWS/110429996


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 24, 2012)

I hope Jim Carreygoes back on his meds. He was one hell of a funny actor, but Hollywood seemed to ignore him, gave him some crappy rolls, and then just seemed to drop him. That could of been from getting of needed drugs and he flipped, or after being pushed out that caused him to flip. Either way, the guy doesn't seem right.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I dont know where I seen you discussing your problems with alcohol but Im sure it was you, talking about your experience in AA. Its funny you start calling me a liar just recently when I been calling you a weak minded alcoholic for a while now, why did you not try and correct me before? Had to go find the comments you made about such AA experiences and delete them first?


Wow, talk about an air tight case! Clearly MP has been drunk this whole time, probably beating his wife between posts.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I hope Jim Carreygoes back on his meds. He was one hell of a funny actor, but Hollywood seemed to ignore him, gave him some crappy rolls, and then just seemed to drop him. That could of been from getting of needed drugs and he flipped, or after being pushed out that caused him to flip. Either way, the guy doesn't seem right.


Poor mutli-millionaire


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Wow, talk about an air tight case! Clearly MP has been drunk this whole time, probably beating his wife between posts.


Wife? I wasnt aware skeptics were capable of human interaction, being that they are so miserable all the time and care so much what other people think, what controlling relationships those must be...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Dirty Harry said:


> I hope Jim Carreygoes back on his meds. He was one hell of a funny actor, but Hollywood seemed to ignore him, gave him some crappy rolls, and then just seemed to drop him. That could of been from getting of needed drugs and he flipped, or after being pushed out that caused him to flip. Either way, the guy doesn't seem right.


I think hes doing alright, I cant remember his most recent movies but I thought Bruce Almighty, Yes Man and Eternal Sunshine of a Spotless Mind were great movies. He still shows some of his signature goofiness in Yes Man.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> ...And the claim of that EM field produced by the heart is still standing too, Tip Top Toker just gave you a legit example of real scientists doing an experiment that shows bacteria from yogurt responding to the emotions of an individual. Its ironic that you say Im the one in need of self examination.


No one stated that the heart doesn't have an EM field, just not one known to effect the entire planet or be detectable by satellites. Real scientists? Read my post #31. Just two jokers with a camera, the director and a cameraman. I know you're new to science, but these two do NOT constitute real scientists. Why would you believe toker just because he said it without any further inquiry? That's what makes you THE CHIEF! Go, chief, go... No really, get the hell out of here


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> No one stated that the heart doesn't have an EM field, just not one known to effect the entire planet or be detectable by satellites. Real scientists? Read my post #31. Just two jokers with a camera, the director and a cameraman. I know you're new to science, but these two do NOT constitute real scientists. Why would you believe toker just because he said it without any further inquiry? That's what makes you THE CHIEF! Go, chief, go... No really, get the hell out of here


Get the hell outta here? nah, what would you guys do to spend your time if I wasnt here? Get outside in the real world and do something productive instead of getting mad at people that view the world differently than you do? yeah right... like thats gunna happen.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Get the hell outta here? nah, what would you guys do to spend your time if I wasnt here? Get outside in the real world and do something productive instead of getting mad at people that view the world differently than you do? yeah right... like thats gunna happen.


I don't care if beliefs differ from my own, but I used to think that they had to be based on SOMETHING. I've never met a person who will believe things with absolutely no evidence, and no effort, whatsoever. We see this trait in very young children, as it's part of their survival mechanisms. But I didn't think an adult that retained this trait would survive for long, and I'm obviously mistaken about that. You're also right that I don't really want you gone, you provide much better entertainment than what's been on lately. Then again, I don't have cable anymore...


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I dont know where I seen you discussing your problems with alcohol but Im sure it was you, talking about your experience in AA. Its funny you start calling me a liar just recently when I been calling you a weak minded alcoholic for a while now, why did you not try and correct me before? Had to go find the comments you made about such AA experiences and delete them first?
> 
> And the claim of that EM field produced by the heart is still standing too, Tip Top Toker just gave you a legit example of real scientists doing an experiment that shows bacteria from yogurt responding to the emotions of an individual. Its ironic that you say Im the one in need of self examination.


[deleted all OT irrelevant posts about pyramids]

Yes, I went to AA and NA. I was required to go by court order, _for marijuana addiction._  Yes, that's right, I'm a cannabis addict and I have experience with the twelve step programs and their brainwashing propaganda machine and you use that information to launch personal attacks against me every chance you get. Well congratulations, you have demonstrated your ability to make ad hominem attacks and poison the well. Even if I were a drunk, you still have no argument and you continue to perpetuate the dangerous myth that alcoholics are somehow mentally defective and incapable of clear, rational thinking. I guess most people would think you were an alcoholic by reading your irrational and abusive posts. 

As for the EM field claim, you didn't just claim the heart has one, you said, *"biggest" *and was directly related to your claim about it having more neurons than the brain. The fact is you can't just admit you were wrong and move on. You still seem to be trying to cover, minimize and defend the very incorrect statements you made. Your dishonesty here for all to witness. You claim I have been dishonest but you have yet to actually prove it or even give a clear example of where I have lied. I am quite comfortable letting other readers decide for themselves. How about you?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I don't care if beliefs differ from my own, but I used to think that they had to be based on SOMETHING. I've never met a person who will believe things with absolutely no evidence, and no effort, whatsoever. We see this trait in very young children, as it's part of their survival mechanisms. But I didn't think an adult that retained this trait would survive for long, and I'm obviously mistaken about that. You're also right that I don't really want you gone, you provide much better entertainment than what's been on lately. Then again, I don't have cable anymore...


You obviously do care about beliefs that differ from your own, or else you wouldnt be here questioning them. Its a common trait among you self named keepers of knowledge. You get a sense of satisfaction when you think your proving someone wrong, inflating those know-it-all egos of yours. It ENTERTAINS you that you think you have a better sense of reality than someone else. The whole idea of being a skeptic is a joke in my opinion, I wouldnt think so if they stayed out of other peoples business, but they feel compelled to tell people that they are wrong based on the limited knowledge of science, its ridiculous to base everything they know on a form of knowledge that is still in its infancy. If anything that way of thinking is counter productive because they lack imagination. Most scientists that ever proved something were ridiculed till they were able to prove it, I cant believe its such a hard concept to grasp that science doesnt know fuck all yet because the world keeps throwing mysteries in our face. Its a world of limitless possibilities yet skeptics claim they are limits, confined to a tiny box of limitations while the majority of the world is playing outside of it. Keep calling us the crazy ones but its you guys that are oblivious of your surroundings and how they function.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> You obviously do care about beliefs that differ from your own, or else you wouldnt be here questioning them. Its a common trait among you self named keepers of knowledge. You get a sense of satisfaction when you think your proving someone wrong, inflating those know-it-all egos of yours. It ENTERTAINS you that you think you have a better sense of reality than someone else. The whole idea of being a skeptic is a joke in my opinion, I wouldnt think so if they stayed out of other peoples business, but they feel compelled to tell people that they are wrong based on the limited knowledge of science, its ridiculous to base everything they know on a form of knowledge that is still in its infancy. If anything that way of thinking is counter productive because they lack imagination. Most scientists that ever proved something were ridiculed till they were able to prove it, I cant believe its such a hard concept to grasp that science doesnt know fuck all yet because the world keeps throwing mysteries in our face. Its a world of limitless possibilities yet skeptics claim they are limits, confined to a tiny box of limitations while the majority of the world is playing outside of it. Keep calling us the crazy ones but its you guys that are oblivious of your surroundings and how they function.


Chief says the Darndest Things. Here's a personal question for you: would you do me the honor of describing the last time you were proven wrong about something you really believed and felt like a fool, and were man enough to say so? This has happened to me many times, and I was wondering if it has ever happened to you. Seriously...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Chief says the Darndest Things. Here's a personal question for you: would you do me the honor of describing the last time you were proven wrong about something you really believed and felt like a fool, and were man enough to say so? This has happened to me many times, and I was wondering if it has ever happened to you. Seriously...


Heart neurons, only 40000+, good enough example... But from the main things I brought up on here I just see a bunch of cherry pickin hipster skeptics that think they have a better grasp on reality than most =p.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 24, 2012)

The only reality you have any sort of grasp on, is your own made up one.

How could you ever expect to become fully lucid if you cant even wake up from your own self created reality in this one... let alone your self created reality within the dream reality?


----------



## missnu (May 24, 2012)

He also has a huge cock...and I don't mean like kinda huge...but like crazy huge....pretty impressive...I liked him before I saw the pic, and I love him after seeing the pic...dear god..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> The whole idea of being a skeptic is a joke in my opinion


Clearly you don't understand what the word 'skeptic' means. 



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I wouldnt think so if they stayed out of other peoples business, but they feel compelled to tell people that they are wrong based on the limited knowledge of science, its ridiculous to base everything they know on a form of knowledge that is still in its infancy. If anything that way of thinking is counter productive because they lack imagination. Most scientists that ever proved something were ridiculed till they were able to prove it, I cant believe its such a hard concept to grasp that science doesnt know fuck all yet because the world keeps throwing mysteries in our face. Its a world of limitless possibilities yet skeptics claim they are limits, confined to a tiny box of limitations while the majority of the world is playing outside of it. Keep calling us the crazy ones but its you guys that are oblivious of your surroundings and how they function.



People like you (I for 'idiots') make unsubstantiated claims (unprovable, unknowable, untestable, etc.) then proceed to impose those beliefs that follow, whether other people, like me (S for 'sane') believe in them or not. You can go fuck yourself because that's not suitable for me. I'm content with you living your life any damn well you please and I'll do the same, until your life crosses into my life without my consent. 

"The limited knowledge of science" - Cheif Walkin Eagle

You are fuckin' retarded. You should have been born in Sudan or the Gobi Desert, you might appreciate the fact you don't have to avoid tropical climates so you reduce your risk of contracting malaria or not having to hunt a fuckin' meal every day if you didn't live in the U.S. 

Everything you have, from the language you speak to the clothes you wear to the diseases you don't have, you owe to science. People have given their lives to learn the things you take completely for granted. 

Innovation comes directly from the fields of scientific study, you. fucking. nimrod. God you amaze me at how unbelievably retarded you are. I can't understand how you can go through life the way you are, I'm guessing at least 18 years old... with this kind of shit inside your head.. How did you make it this far? Back in the day, you'd have been killed off long ago... maybe stumble over a rock being distracted by a bird in the sky and break your leg, that's it.. That's how people like you were dealt with. The only thing I can think of is you must have somehow transferred all that brain power the rest of us use for things like critical thought or reading comprehension or just basic general common sense to hyper sensitive hearing and catlike reflexes, which is the only reason you haven't been plowed down in the night by someones pickup..


----------



## missnu (May 24, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Chief says the Darndest Things. Here's a personal question for you: would you do me the honor of describing the last time you were proven wrong about something you really believed and felt like a fool, and were man enough to say so? This has happened to me many times, and I was wondering if it has ever happened to you. Seriously...


For years I went around thinking the prefix Ante meant after, and it means before...hahahhahahahahaaa...felt like a dumbass on that one...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

holy shit lol make fun of skeptics and all hell breaks loose!


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

missnu said:


> He also has a huge cock...and I don't mean like kinda huge...but like crazy huge....pretty impressive...I liked him before I saw the pic, and I love him after seeing the pic...dear god..


Who posted my pics? Thank you, missnu, you're very kind


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> The only reality you have any sort of grasp on, is your own made up one.
> 
> How could you ever expect to become fully lucid if you cant even wake up from your own self created reality in this one... let alone your self created reality within the dream reality?


Every single person in the world has a self created reality, views on reality are subjective and every single person will have a different view on reality. Some are boxed in and boring like yours and others like to imagine with no limitations =). You'd think someone capable of full lucidity wouldnt confine themselves in such a tiny box of ignorance...


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 24, 2012)

James Carrey is one hilarious actor/comedian... lol


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

iNVESTIGATE said:


> James Carrey is one hilarious actor/comedian... lol


Someone not trollin, finally! lol Hes a genius, its hard to believe he was depressed at one point.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

missnu said:


> For years I went around thinking the prefix Ante meant after, and it means before...hahahhahahahahaaa...felt like a dumbass on that one...


In my town, there is a great classical music station that had a program entitled, 'Box lunch'. I listened to it for decades and thought that it was strange that they only played baroque music during the program. Just last year, my friends publicly corrected me that the true title of the program is, 'Bach's Lunch'. I didn't make the connection of the play on words for 20 years!


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Clearly you don't understand what the word 'skeptic' means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Chief, you made him crack. Pad, as funny as that rant was, I hate it that you feel you must stoop to his level and call him names. His continued dancing and dodging any real questions while playing the persecution card and lashing out with ads hominem designed specifically to shut down opposing viewpoints is all anyone really needs to see to form an opinion about him. Pointing out his lack of intelligence directly is no challenge. In fact, I do not think it is a lack of intelligence. He appears to be well-spoken, at least literate, much more than many others on this forum. Remember that you and I had to LEARN critical thought. We are wired to be credulous and find patterns and meanings in things as a survival mechanism. Critical thinking and skepticism is hard. It can be learned but someone must want to learn it. The only way that we can reach those people, like we did with Hep, is to be calm and polite while making solid, rational arguments. Let him be the asshole that spouts out personal attacks and fallaciously poisons the well at every step. He will soon realize what he is saying doesn't make sense when viewed objectively. Only then will he come around and at least have a conversation.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> LOL! Chief, you made him crack. Pad, as funny as that rant was, I hate it that you feel you must stoop to his level and call him names. His continued dancing and dodging any real questions while playing the persecution card and lashing out with ads hominem designed specifically to shut down opposing viewpoints is all anyone really needs to see to form an opinion about him. Pointing out his lack of intelligence directly is no challenge.


Still waiting for that argument MP =) dont think Im gunna get it though.


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Still waiting for that argument MP =) dont think Im gunna get it though.


Still don't get the concept of separate threads now do ya?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Still don't get the concept of separate threads now do ya?


I do, you talk about relevant threads, Im waiting for you to put the argument in the relevant thread. You know my claim and evidence about ancient cultures having contact with each other, post your argument in the relevant thread. Quit dancing and dodging already =p


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 24, 2012)

All this dude wants is attention... be it negative or positive, and when you give it to him he wins. And as we all know, the home life of an attention seeker is evidently not very homely at all.

With understanding comes compassion and sympathy, i am sorry for your predicament falling eagle.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> LOL! Chief, you made him crack. Pad, as funny as that rant was, I hate it that you feel you must stoop to his level and call him names. His continued dancing and dodging any real questions while playing the persecution card and lashing out with ads hominem designed specifically to shut down opposing viewpoints is all anyone really needs to see to form an opinion about him. Pointing out his lack of intelligence directly is no challenge. In fact, I do not think it is a lack of intelligence. He appears to be well-spoken, at least literate, much more than many others on this forum. Remember that you and I had to LEARN critical thought. We are wired to be credulous and find patterns and meanings in things as a survival mechanism. Critical thinking and skepticism is hard. It can be learned but someone must want to learn it. The only way that we can reach those people, like we did with Hep, is to be calm and polite while making solid, rational arguments. Let him be the asshole that spouts out personal attacks and fallaciously poisons the well at every step. He will soon realize what he is saying doesn't make sense when viewed objectively. Only then will he come around and at least have a conversation.


Yeah you're right, but fuck this guy and his blatant lack of respect for science and education. No doubt he'd feel that way as he doesn't understand science and most likely lacks a proper education.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 24, 2012)

Also lacking a good home life... which also sucks, when i think back and remember mine, and how i actually used to think the way falling eagle does... ugh, it sickens me. But hey, there is always a chance he may change.


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I do, you talk about relevant threads, Im waiting for you to put the argument in the relevant thread. You know my claim and evidence about ancient cultures having contact with each other, post your argument in the relevant thread. Quit dancing and dodging already =p


It appears you actually never addressed any of my points in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/530387-2012-2.html

You ignore the post where I explain that overwhelming your opponent with information and telling them to counter it is not an argument. You have yet to comment on my breakdown of the claim of the speed of light issue. Why is that? Is the math over your head? Is my logic flawed? See, we discussed this. Flawed logic can be exposed quite easily since it must follow rules. You follow no rules. You pick and choose when and what to discuss. You ignore anything that demonstrates you might be wrong with a 'yea but,' and then proceed to go on to the next thing when you never actually addressed the first issue. Even my last post in that thread was dismissed with a hand wave. You never actually countered anything I said. You didn't even look at the map I created and claimed I actually never provided a map. It is clear how careless you are when reading other people's posts. You don't seem to give them any amount of consideration as you go off on tangents that don't actually speak to the issue raised. It's red herrings piled upon question begging, card stacking with some hasty generalizations, ad hominem and the Texas sharpshooter's fallacy thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Yeah you're right, but fuck this guy and his blatant lack of respect for science and education. No doubt he'd feel that way as he doesn't understand science and most likely lacks a proper education.


I never said I opposed science, angry child (MadBro?).If a being created this world then that being created science too, they go hand in hand. Of course science plays an essential part in everyday life. I oppose your view on reality thats based on science. Science is just a little box that gets bigger throughout time because it discovers more and its never gunna stop getting bigger, but its stupid to confine yourself in that little box. Like it or not, science is in its infancy and you will forever remain a mental infant if you dont step out of the box and use your imagination.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> It appears you actually never addressed any of my points in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/530387-2012-2.html
> 
> You ignore the post where I explain that overwhelming your opponent with information and telling them to counter it is not an argument. You have yet to comment on my breakdown of the claim of the speed of light issue. Why is that? Is the math over your head? Is my logic flawed? See, we discussed this. Flawed logic can be exposed quite easily since it must follow rules. You follow no rules. You pick and choose when and what to discuss. You ignore anything that demonstrates you might be wrong with a 'yea but,' and then proceed to go on to the next thing when you never actually addressed the first issue. Even my last post in that thread was dismissed with a hand wave. You never actually countered anything I said. You didn't even look at the map I created and claimed I actually never provided a map. It is clear how careless you are when reading other people's posts. You don't seem to give them any amount of consideration as you go off on tangents that don't actually speak to the issue raised. It's red herrings piled upon question begging, card stacking with some hasty generalizations, ad hominem and the Texas sharpshooter's fallacy thrown in for good measure.


Bring up the past to avoid the current challenge that I set forth, good job MP, making yourself look reeaall good. Proving my point by going back to past arguments when I give you something that cannot be questioned. Please quit running away and tell me how those buildings are not earthquake proof, tell me how they do not share the exact same indestructible architecture, tell me how those ancient cultures had not contact with each other and that those buildings dont relate in anyway. Or continue to dance and dodge like you accuse me of doing (which is what is going to happen, coward) perhaps you would like to reach into the past again to avoid this question? Maybe something to do with the flower of life this time?


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Bring up the past to avoid the current challenge that I set forth, good job MP, making yourself look reeaall good. Proving my point by going back to past arguments when I give you something that cannot be questioned. Please quit running away and tell me how those buildings are not earthquake proof, tell me how they do not share the exact same indestructible architecture, tell me how those ancient cultures had not contact with each other and that those buildings dont relate in anyway. Or continue to dance and dodge like you accuse me of doing (which is what is going to happen, coward) perhaps you would like to reach into the past again to avoid this question? Maybe something to do with the flower of life this time?


Running away? Why not explain to me why I would bother engaging any more of your questions when you have continuously ignored the one that I dissected over a month ago in which you promised to get back to? If I asked you a demonstrate a claim and you spent time answering it, don't you think it would be rude for me to just ignore your response and instead went on to ask you about another claim? Yes, I'm going back to the past, original discussion that you agreed to participate in then promptly ignored. 

I have not claimed that any of those buildings are not earthquake-proof, you are confused and attributing things to me that I never said. There is no reason for me to defend a claim I never made. I also will not attempt to prove something didn't happen or aren't related. You again seem to be confused about the burden of proof.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Running away? Why not explain to me why I would bother engaging any more of your questions when you have continuously ignored the one that I dissected over a month ago in which you promised to get back to? If I asked you a demonstrate a claim and you spent time answering it, don't you think it would be rude for me to just ignore your response and instead went on to ask you about another claim? Yes, I'm going back to the past, original discussion that you agreed to participate in then promptly ignored.
> 
> I have not claimed that any of those buildings are not earthquake-proof, you are confused and attributing things to me that I never said. There is no reason for me to defend a claim I never made. I also will not attempt to prove something didn't happen or aren't related. You again seem to be confused about the burden of proof.


seen this coming.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 24, 2012)

Dude, straight up eagle, are you going to answer this guys fucking question or just beat around the bush until you have nothing to hide behind but your willed ignorance and unwillingness to be proven wrong......? We are all waiting... and have been for a fucking MONTH.


----------



## cannabineer (May 24, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Dude, straight up eagle, are you going to answer this guys fucking question or just beat around the bush until you have nothing to hide behind but your willed ignorance and unwillingness to be proven wrong......? We are all waiting... and have been for a fucking MONTH.


Have you not figured it out yet!? CWE is like that martial arts guy who never lands a blow, evades all others by cheating and laughs at those of us whose sense of honor and fairness makes us trip and fall. His entire MO is to solicit angry replies by any means available. He cares nowt, nada, null set about the rules of civil discourse. Offended/arch/instructive replies merely feed his sense of existing. Every time someone responds to him, he is very likely laughing at his screen. I recommend a starvation diet, but those of us who have extended the hand of debate have simply taken ... de bait. We need to band together to stop feeding this intellectual singularity and simply let it decay into a cloud of virtual particles. cn

The metaphor to keep in mind is this:


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 24, 2012)

hahahaha oh my.


----------



## mindphuk (May 24, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Dude, straight up eagle, are you going to answer this guys fucking question or just beat around the bush until you have nothing to hide behind but your willed ignorance and unwillingness to be proven wrong......? We are all waiting... and have been for a fucking MONTH.


I'm starting to agree with other posters that he's not serious about anything but trolling. No one can be this articulate and completely not understand their role in this. I usually excuse people like marlboro because their writing is so incoherent to begin with, they may honestly not understand basic logic but Chief seems different. He continues to attack skeptical inquiry while conveniently ignores when someone points out the fact that he has discussed his skepticism about Christianity. He's okay with skepticism, just his particular brand of skepticism... or he's a troll. If I made a false dichotomy, I stand to be corrected but this seems pretty polarizing to me.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 24, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Have you not figured it out yet!? CWE is like that martial arts guy who never lands a blow, evades all others by cheating and laughs at those of us whose sense of honor and fairness makes us trip and fall. His entire MO is to solicit angry replies by any means available. He cares nowt, nada, null set about the rules of civil discourse. Offended/arch/instructive replies merely feed his sense of existing. Every time someone responds to him, he is very likely laughing at his screen. I recommend a starvation diet, but those of us who have extended the hand of debate have simply taken ... de bait. We need to band together to stop feeding this intellectual singularity and simply let it decay into a cloud of virtual particles. cn
> 
> The metaphor to keep in mind is this:


That tactic seemed effective (at least for a while) with Oly. We could reinstate that tradition of, 'Chief says the darndest things' that Heis originated. But letting his crazy, unsubstantiated ideas run amok on this forum doesn't sit well with me for some reason. It's like watching a tumor get larger, and I'm afraid it may infect some less critical readers. What to do, what to do...


----------



## mindphuk (May 25, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> That tactic seemed effective (at least for a while) with Oly. We could reinstate that tradition of, 'Chief says the darndest things' that Heis originated. But letting his crazy, unsubstantiated ideas run amok on this forum doesn't sit well with me for some reason. It's like watching a tumor get larger, and I'm afraid it may infect some less critical readers. What to do, what to do...


Oly was different. He wasn't apologetic for his trolling. He never really pretended to have the desire to have a dialogue, except in a few instances, and preferred to just attack atheists. The funny thing is he got along with me for some reason. 

I think from now on we can just post pics of


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Oly was different. He wasn't apologetic for his trolling. He never really pretended to have the desire to have a dialogue, except in a few instances, and preferred to just attack atheists. The funny thing is he got along with me for some reason.
> 
> I think from now on we can just post pics of


I remember that. You seem to be the last person he'd bond with  I like your innovation of posting this pic, but I'm wondering if it will somehow shame him, or if it will just feed him further. He's like a Walker; it doesn't seem he requires any sustenance to keep going and the results are always bad...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I never said I opposed science, angry child (MadBro?).


Clearly you do, every post you submit is in opposition to established science. IOW, you're a retard. Mad, not at all. Entertained at your stupidity, absolutely.



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> If a being created this world then that being created science too, they go hand in hand.



Yeeeeah... You're not _religious..._ 

How would you know if a being created this world it also created science? Where is your evidence for this? 



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Of course science plays an essential part in everyday life. I oppose your view on reality thats based on science. Science is just a little box that gets bigger throughout time because it discovers more and its never gunna stop getting bigger, but its stupid to confine yourself in that little box. Like it or not, science is in its infancy and you will forever remain a mental infant if you dont step out of the box and use your imagination.


What, pray tell, is outside this limited box of science? Enlighten me!


----------



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2012)

"Water is two parts hydrogen and one part oxygen. What if someone says, Well, thats not how I choose to think about water.? All we can do is appeal to values. And if he doesnt share those values, *the conversation is over*. If someone doesnt value evidence, what evidence are you going to provide to prove they should value it? If someone doesnt value logic, what logical argument could you provide to show the importance of logic?"


 Sam Harris


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> "Water is two parts hydrogen and one part oxygen. What if someone says, &#8220;Well, that&#8217;s not how I choose to think about water.&#8221;? All we can do is appeal to values. And if he doesn&#8217;t share those values, *the conversation is over*. If someone doesn&#8217;t value evidence, what evidence are you going to provide to prove they should value it? If someone doesn&#8217;t value logic, what logical argument could you provide to show the importance of logic?"
> 
> 
> &#8212; Sam Harris


So simply explained. That shit is getting saved.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2012)

"Good refutations of arguments try to undermine the accuracy, relevance, fairness, completeness, and sufficiency of reasons given to support a conclusion. One of the more *common tactics* of those who *can't provide a good refutation* of an argument is to *divert attention away* from the argument by calling attention to something about the person who made the argument. Rather than criticize a person&#8217;s premises or reasoning, one asserts something about the person&#8217;s character, associations, occupation, hobbies, motives, mental health, likes or dislikes."

Can you guys imagine a mentality where ad hominem was your single line of defense, and it satisfied you? If you answered even the accusation of using ad hominems, with an ad hominem. How do you suppose it feels to be a one trick pony? 

"Attacking a person, rather than the person&#8217;s position or argument, is usually *easier* as well as *psychologically more satisfying *to those who divide the world into two classes of people&#8212;those who agree with them and are therefore good and right, and those who disagree with them and are therefore evil and wrong."

Obviously, this approach to the world can not sustain happiness for long. A person such as this has not had to deal with the true hardships of life, such as watching a friends casket being lowered into the ground. This type of person has never had to deal with the pain of true betrayal, of love enjoyed and lost, or had the satisfaction of ever doing something noble purely for the benefit of others. A person such as this simply has not been exposed to life, has not learned to discipline themselves for the sake of their inner harmony. If a person does not grow as they get older, they end up living in a world where everyone is against them for some reason or another, nobody can be trusted and all understanding of life is clouded in a confusing haze of inconsistency. In this situation a person is left to depend on themselves, but find themselves undependable, without fortitude. This person confuses immediate gratification with happiness until the day when petty indulgence is not enough and true happiness has been left in the detritus of the burnt bridges and burned out relationships of the past.

"Achievement of your happiness is the only moral purpose of your life, and that happiness, not pain or mindless self-indulgence, is the proof of your moral integrity, since it is the proof and the result of your *loyalty to the achievement of your values*." --Ayn Rand


----------



## olylifter420 (May 25, 2012)

wtf? Im gone for awhile and people start talking shit?

funny... 




tyler.durden said:


> That tactic seemed effective (at least for a while) with Oly. We could reinstate that tradition of, 'Chief says the darndest things' that Heis originated. But letting his crazy, unsubstantiated ideas run amok on this forum doesn't sit well with me for some reason. It's like watching a tumor get larger, and I'm afraid it may infect some less critical readers. What to do, what to do...


----------



## olylifter420 (May 25, 2012)

wtf? DUde, i actually enjoyed our discussions on topics of evolution that I am very intrigued by... If you call standing up for what I believe in trolling, you are just as fucked up as chief whatever... and whats up with that picture? I do not know internet memes... 

my so called "attacks" were not random "attacks"... I do not just sit there and watch people bash what me and others on here share as views. I will continue to stand up for my beliefs...

I should have known about your two faces man...




mindphuk said:


> Oly was different. He wasn't apologetic for his trolling. He never really pretended to have the desire to have a dialogue, except in a few instances, and preferred to just attack atheists. The funny thing is he got along with me for some reason.
> 
> I think from now on we can just post pics of


----------



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2012)

Oly!! Good to see you. For what it's worth I always saw in you the desire to understand. You have conviction in your beliefs and that conviction came from asking questions and listening to opposition. No one changed your mind, but wouldn't you say conversations became much more meaningful when we agreed on proper conduct? Sometimes you said the darnedest things, and other times you spoke from your heart with honesty. Those are the times we listened, and those are the posts I miss when you're not around.

I do not wish to see anyone stop participating on these forums, even the Chief, I would just like him to see that what he is doing currently does not count as participation either. We have yet to see the real Chief, we have only seen the facade.


----------



## olylifter420 (May 25, 2012)

I appreciate the sincerity Heis. I did leave these areas because of all the bickering about beliefs and how believers have such a small mind and how they are so close minded and how they believe false things and how they are so archaic. It gets old pretty fast and I am just not that way. I saw myself changing, becoming bitter. It is not for me.

I actually took mp as a real and straight forward dude. but now, i see that most of what we shared on here was pretty much bullshit from his part as he probably never took me serious. I still respect him and enjoy reading stuff he writes on the subject of evolution. 

Thanks again man... I appreciate the time and consideration you gave to respond to my post.



Heisenberg said:


> Oly!! Good to see you. For what it's worth I always saw in you the desire to understand. You have conviction in your beliefs and that conviction came from asking questions and listening to opposition. No one changed your mind, but wouldn't you say conversations became much more meaningful when we agreed on proper conduct? Sometimes you said the darnedest things, and other times you spoke from your heart with honesty. Those are the times we listened, and those are the posts I miss when you're not around.
> 
> I do not wish to see anyone stop participating on these forums, even the Chief, I would just like him to see that what he is doing currently does not count as participation either. We have yet to see the real Chief, we have only seen the facade.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> wtf? Im gone for awhile and people start talking shit?
> 
> funny...


Hey, Oly! I wasn't talking shit, I was just pointing to the past to attempt to come up with something effective to help handle CWE. I just read in your response to Heis why I haven't seen you around, and I can certainly understand. I hope all is well with you, hope things with the university and/or your career are running smoothly...


----------



## olylifter420 (May 25, 2012)

Thanks TD...

Everything is going well, thanks for asking... Almost done with it, finally. looking forward to grad school next summer.




tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Oly! I wasn't talking shit, I was just pointing to the past to attempt to come up with something effective to help handle CWE. I just read in your response to Heis why I haven't seen you around, and I can certainly understand. I hope all is well with you, hope things with the university and/or your career are running smoothly...


----------



## mindphuk (May 25, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> wtf? DUde, i actually enjoyed our discussions on topics of evolution that I am very intrigued by... If you call standing up for what I believe in trolling, you are just as fucked up as chief whatever... and whats up with that picture? I do not know internet memes...
> 
> my so called "attacks" were not random "attacks"... I do not just sit there and watch people bash what me and others on here share as views. I will continue to stand up for my beliefs...
> 
> I should have known about your two faces man...


No, I didn't mean to imply your attacks were random but when you made them, mostly against sativahigh, you didn't pretend you were having a rational argument with him, you just called a spade a spade. Trolling was probably not a good choice of words but I was trying to distinguish you from trolling chief, trying to limit comparisons.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Clearly you do, every post you submit is in opposition to established science. IOW, you're a retard. Mad, not at all. Entertained at your stupidity, absolutely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, you mad, MP even noticed you snapped lol And believing that some being created this universe is being religious? Since when? I do believe the big bang is the most logical explanation for creation but a ball of hydrogen and helium (or w.e) doesnt just form out of nowhere, at one point there had to be absolutely nothing, nothing evolves into more nothing. And wheres proof that this being created science?... damn... let me think... OH YEAH! science EXISTS! lol what a stupid question. The last one is a stupid question as well, Im sure you can think of a few things that your absolutely against that makes you go back to you tiny confined box of reality that is science =).


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

The no life skeptics dwelling in the spirituality forum questioning every belief that doesnt comply with atheistic science are calling me the troll... OH the irony lol. Pads pointless dream is to live in a world full of atheists lol that says a lot about the intentions of you skeptics. Sure you could not give a fuck about what other people think, but wheres the fun in that when you can feel superior by questioning everything theists believe in? lol egotistic douchebags that always feel they have something to prove, what a miserable way to live.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

A world full of reasonable/logical athiests... hmmmm, i bet it would be paradise compared to the world we have right now... full of deluded theologians. We non believers have nothing to prove, as we have time and time again disproved your falacious type of thinking... which resulted merely from the invironment you grew up in, the culture... and especially how you are raised as a child, and from my perceptions, still a child. Attention seeking behaviors, i understand what kinds of adults breed this type of behavior, and i am very sad you must experience this torment. I only hope that someday you can get out on your own, and think for yourself.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> A world full of reasonable/logical athiests... hmmmm, i bet it would be paradise compared to the world we have right now... full of deluded theologians. We non believers have nothing to prove, as we have time and time again disproved your falacious type of thinking... which resulted merely from the invironment you grew up in, the culture... and especially how you are raised as a child, and from my perceptions, still a child. Attention seeking behaviors, i understand what kinds of adults breed this type of behavior, and i am very sad you must experience this torment. I only hope that someday you can get out on your own, and think for yourself.


Actually my parents arent religious or spiritualists at all, never once did they talk about "god" throughout my childhood. I asked my dad when I was 8 if he believed in "god" and he awkwardly said yes, awkwardly because he doesnt like talking about such things as I found out later. I only know my mom believes in "god" because she takes part in Native culture more than the rest of us but she never talks about the subject either. I grew up thinking for myself that there had to be a higher power because the big bang evolving from nothing just sounded stupid to me. Even then I didnt really care about the subject, only after I started listening to Joe Rogan two years ago and his guests and their deep insights on life I started exploring spirituality more. Then I experienced things that most would consider bat shit crazy and that elevated me further to the truth. Then I found myself here, thinking there would be more like minded people talking about spirituality, but I just found a bunch of trolls that dont like people viewing the world differently then they do so they feel compelled to tell theists whats what to inflate their ego and give their life meaning =).


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

Taking others ideas and attempting to make them your own will do nothing but keep you further from your true self. Further and further from complete and utter honesty with oneself... although it is understandable to me, the fear of being completely honest with the self is too much for most. I think sadness is too much of a word, i think i feel more so sorry for the psychological battle one must constantly wage on oneself in order to hold onto beliefs. 

The cool thing about ideas, is that they change all the time... and no one claims certainty to them, so no one gets offended when an idea is brought upon the scrutinies of questions and doubts.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

If you listened to those insights you would not call them wrong, hes not claiming any spiritual fact with them, hes pretty much explaining the world and how beautiful and how fucked up it is in his own insightful way. Expanding on those and applying them to spirituality is not lying to yourself, not in the way that saying lucid dreaming is nothing special is lying to yourself...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> ... believing that some being created this universe is being religious? Since when?


Since religion started.



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I do believe the big bang is the most logical explanation for creation but a ball of hydrogen and helium (or w.e) doesnt just form out of nowhere


But an infinitely more complex god does, apparently.

It didn't form out of nowhere. It formed when Hydrogen and Helium atoms collected in the vacuum of space because of gravity and started a fusion reaction. Pretty simple and straightforward if you actually took the time to learn about it. People who have don't make ignorant claims like "it doesn't just form _out of nowhere_..."



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> And wheres proof that this being created science?... damn... let me think... OH YEAH! science EXISTS! lol what a stupid question.



OK, I say there was another god that came in and created science. His name was Ted. Ted the god. You know how I know?

... science exists. 



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> The last one is a stupid question as well, Im sure you can think of a few things that your absolutely against that makes you go back to you tiny confined box of reality that is science =).


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]What is a better method of discerning reality than using consistent logic and reason?[/FONT][FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif][/FONT]


Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> egotistic douchebags that always feel they have something to prove


Yet you keep coming back for more. Who _actualy_ has something to prove, hmm? As if you're fooling anyone.



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I grew up thinking for myself that there had to be a higher power because the big bang evolving from nothing just sounded stupid to me.


Well shit, case closed! Forget about 400 years of scientific breakthroughs. Chief numb nuts concludes it's too confusing for _his_ simple mind, so that must mean it's false. Is that a candid admission you're a virgin because you find sex confusing too? 



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Even then I didnt really care about the subject, only after I started listening to Joe Rogan two years ago and his guests and their deep insights on life I started exploring spirituality more. Then I experienced things that most would consider bat shit crazy and that elevated me further to the truth. Then I found myself here, thinking there would be more like minded people talking about spirituality, but I just found a bunch of trolls that dont like people viewing the world differently then they do so they feel compelled to tell theists whats what to inflate their ego and give their life meaning =).


lmao, I bet they tore you apart over at the Rogan board, didn't they? That's probably why you're here, only to find out this place is much more logical and less tolerant of bullshit. 

Here, these are probably much more up your alley;

http://www.spiritboard.net/

http://www.openenlightenment.com/

http://www.spiritualforums.com/vb/


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Since religion started.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the only place ever were I took part in forums and such, besides from the odd comment on a youtube video. Your oblivious of the point I was trying to make about "god" creating science (big surprise). And you fail to address that at one point there had to be absolutely nothing, no atoms floating around, completely nothing, nothing to help nothing to evolve into more nothing. Or was there always atoms floating around? By no means of creation, they just simply were always there? makes sense.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> This is the only place ever were I took part in forums and such, besides from the odd comment on a youtube video. Your oblivious of the point I was trying to make about "god" creating science (big surprise). And you fail to address that at one point there had to be absolutely nothing, no atoms floating around, completely nothing, nothing to help nothing to evolve into more nothing. Or was there always atoms floating around? By no means of creation, they just simply were always there? makes sense.



Your point was "God created science because science exists" - obviously circular reasoning. I made an equally as ridiculous claim knowing you couldn't disprove it. Your point is exactly as strong as my point, and I know my point is completely made up and not worth shit, so what does that tell us about your point? 

No obviously not, a god was always there, that makes a million times more sense.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Your point was "God created science because science exists" - obviously circular reasoning. I made an equally as ridiculous claim knowing you couldn't disprove it. Your point is exactly as strong as my point, and I know my point is completely made up and not worth shit, so what does that tell us about your point?
> 
> No obviously not, a god was always there, that makes a million times more sense.


your cured! that was easier than I thought =p


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Someone not trollin, finally! lol Hes a genius, its hard to believe he was depressed at one point.


What I've noticed in my short 18 years of life is that people that become depressed usually become depressed because they stopped being so ignorant. Most "happy" people are ignorant as fuck IMO.. There are alot of people that bounce back from depression happier than they have been their entire lives. Because they faced the truth that they knew they were ignoring before and conquered it. They once believed the cup was full, they realized the cup was actually half empty, but they decided they liked it half full..

Eh I'm high IDK and IDC .


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

How do you multi-quote?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What I've noticed in my short 18 years of life is that people that become depressed usually become depressed because they stopped being so ignorant. Most "happy" people are ignorant as fuck IMO.. There are alot of people that bounce back from depression happier than they have been their entire lives. Because they faced the truth that they knew they were ignoring before and conquered it. They once believed the cup was full, they realized the cup was actually half empty, but they decided they liked it half full..
> 
> Eh I'm high IDK and IDC .


I used to be depressed in my teenage years. Then I thought "Why the fuck am I thinking like this? What gets accomplished by thinking of this cry baby bullshit all the time?". Jim is absolutely right when saying thought is the cause of all suffering, happy thoughts, happy life.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I used to be depressed in my teenage years. Then I thought "Why the fuck am I thinking like this? What gets accomplished by thinking of this cry baby bullshit all the time?". Jim is absolutely right when saying thought is the cause of all suffering, happy thoughts, happy life.


Do emotions control thoughts or do thoughts control emotions? Excuse me if that's a stupid question, but I just never thought of it. Like before a fight you are filled with emotions and you can't really think logically (emotions over thoughts).. but If you think about the world's flaws, you become sad (thoughts controlling emotions). 

I believe that during teen years, people are introduced into the real world which is fucked up. Over time though, you either become ignorant or you face the music. You said "why the fuck am I thinking this? What gets accomplished by thinking of this cry baby bullshit all the time" which means instead of actually thinking of the world in the negative way that it truly is, you pretty much said I just won't think about it.. which is ignorant. 
Thinking does make you depressed, no not really, the truth makes you depressed. You can ignore it though.. hell I wish I was ignorant and still believed in religion.. well kinda. 

And don't mix ignorant with stupidity.. many people get mad when you call them ignorant lol.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

I find myself feeling really bad after pointing out the flaws in peoples' beliefs. I mean it will only take away their ignorance and send them spiraling into depression. Well unless they're mentally strong enough to handle the truth and still smile.. many people aren't that way though. 

That's where my sig comes in, no matter how much you think or what you believe.. as long as you're happy, nothing else really matters.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

You have become wise beyond your years Hep, i don't think i have ever been more proud of anyone i have not officially been acquanted with. You are very strong, very couragous, and very wise my young friend. Don't ever give up the search, and don't ever stop trying to become a better part of yourself in every situation that presents itself to you in life. If you can do this, happiness will fallow you wherever you may go.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You have become wise beyond your years Hep, i don't think i have ever been more proud of anyone i have not officially been acquanted with. You are very strong, very couragous, and very wise my young friend. Don't ever give up the search, and don't ever stop trying to become a better part of yourself in every situation that presents itself to you in life. If you can do this, happiness will fallow you wherever you may go.


Thanks strife!! 

Maybe so, but courage, strength, and wisdom (lol the tri-force...ahh just a zelda joke  ) comes with a toll.
It's pretty weird.. Knowledge IS power, but you need a good amount of power to overcome the toll depression takes from you. Once you start your journey of wisdom, there really is no turning back. If you stop halfway, you will fail in life.. well not FAIL.. but you defininetely won't be a chirpy bird. It's like losing my religion. If I just gained the wisdom of there being no god (yeah yeah there's a possibility for everything.. not aimed at you strife) and just decided life is pointless without further gaining knowledge of the wonders of life, I probably wouldn't have any year old vodka sitting in my room anymore.. you know.. since I would have gone on a depressing alcohol binge. 

It kinda hurt earlier when chief said that skeptics have sad lives (oh wait.. I'm not supposed to let him know he hurt my feelings).. It's not 100% true, but I do believe all skeptics go through depression since it's hard to take in life the way it truly is. So in a way, yeah skeptics usually tend to deal with more negative thoughts than most people, but we also have the ability and power to overcome anything.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

You continue to impress me with your insight. Good call my friend, the legend of zelda has taught me a lot about becoming who i really want to be...

MOTHA FUCKIN' LINK!

Hehehehe!

(Two of my best friends and i have the triforce tatood on our backs, mine says power underneath, my other friends says wisdom, and my other friends says courage)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

What's weirder than anything I've mentioned is that I feel I was more intelligent when I had a religion. I'm not trying to sound cocky or anything, but I was able to put up a good debate or at least ask some good questions when I was religious. Again, not being cocky but I'm sure tyler or any other intelligent mind that was here when I first arrived, would be able to tell you I was smarter back then. Maybe it's because I have grown more depressed so I have a "fogged" mind as a side effect. I find it harder to focus on peoples' long posts and I find it even harder to respond. It's like I'm rapidly aging and my mind is that of a 70 year old lol.. like a long lasting brain fart.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You continue to impress me with your insight. Good call my friend, the legend of zelda has taught me a lot about becoming who i really want to be...
> 
> MOTHA FUCKIN' LINK!
> 
> ...


WHAT??? that's so fucking awesome and original lol.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

That tri-force is sacred shit =) my spiritual friend can elaborate on it more than I can. Its made by drawing sets of parallel lines, parallel lines meet at infinity.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> That tri-force is sacred shit =) my spiritual friend can elaborate on it more than I can. Its made by drawing sets of parallel lines, parallel lines meet at infinity.


I can't tell if you're fucking around or what..


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

Its 6 lines dude...none of them are parallel either. dude tries to add something mystical about everything, please dont soil the legend of zelda with your bull shit. if this is a joke... i guess its kinda funny... heh heh.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

It is indeed six lines, how are they not parallel? two sets of lines at angles and one set horizontal, I suggest you get a pencil and try it out lol


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

If any game could bring me close to orgasm.. it would be zelda oot.. just saying.
Everytime I see this game I get butterflies.. very epic and heroic butterflies.
[video=youtube;k3TBPdHi0WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3TBPdHi0WQ[/video]


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> If any game could bring me close to orgasm.. it would be zelda oot.. just saying.
> Everytime I see this game I get butterflies.. very epic and heroic butterflies.
> [video=youtube;k3TBPdHi0WQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3TBPdHi0WQ[/video]


I love it so much I want to like my own post.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

parallel lines are lines side by side that never meet.... you are fuckin stupid dude lmfao!!! makes me giggle!

oot is the very best, have you played skyward sword yet? EPIC!!

= <----- parallel lines....


View attachment 2184730 <---- not fucking parallel, idiot.

try busting in here talking about how you know the triforce, making yourself look even more like the young ignorant fool you are. im not usually like this, but when you mess with LOZ, i will not back down. fools and fucking fantatics, grow up man, stay in school. stay away from the pills


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Draw parallel lines at a 45 degree angle, draw another set of parallel lines the other direction at a 45 degree angle, crossing the lines. The horizontal parallel lines is what forms the base of the triforce and completes the triforce. You put something sacred on your back, yet another thing your oblivious of xD.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> What's weirder than anything I've mentioned is that I feel I was more intelligent when I had a religion. I'm not trying to sound cocky or anything, but I was able to put up a good debate or at least ask some good questions when I was religious. Again, not being cocky but I'm sure tyler or any other intelligent mind that was here when I first arrived, would be able to tell you I was smarter back then. Maybe it's because I have grown more depressed so I have a "fogged" mind as a side effect. I find it harder to focus on peoples' long posts and I find it even harder to respond. It's like I'm rapidly aging and my mind is that of a 70 year old lol.. like a long lasting brain fart.


It's so funny that you wrote this, Hep. I was just reading a bunch of your latest posts through different threads, and was thinking to myself, 'man, he seems so much more mature, more powerful and _more_ intelligent'. Not to say that you weren't intelligent back then, but I speculate that your supernatural beliefs short-circuited the full power of your mind, and to a certain degree corrupted your honesty (which was and is your strongest attribute imo). With the conflicting beliefs fading, you only seem to be improving. Once you get through the shock of seeing reality for what it is, you will see all this yourself and be happier than ever. Just look at Neo


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> View attachment 2184742


BAHAHA oh my, how can I do that? need a special program? I'd easily demonstrate it.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

I got a better way of explaining it actually. Look or draw your triforce and continue every line that makes it, there you will see the parallel lines. Im surprised this is such a hard concept to grasp lol.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

this is not... a triforce...

ooooh but look a set of parallel lines!! this makes no difference, because this is not a triforce.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> View attachment 2184744this is not... a triforce...
> 
> ooooh but look a set of parallel lines!! this makes no difference, because this is not a triforce.


getting waarrmmerr... Now raise the bottom horizontal line to where it meets the crossing point of the angled lines, TADAA! triforce... I cant believe your still oblivious of it after almost completing it xD that or your just lying to yourself... hehe


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 25, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> It's so funny that you wrote this, Hep. I was just reading a bunch of your latest posts through different threads, and was thinking to myself, 'man, he seems so much more mature, more powerful and _more_ intelligent'. Not to say that you weren't intelligent back then, but I speculate that your supernatural beliefs short-circuited the full power of your mind, and to a certain degree corrupted your honesty (which was and is your strongest attribute imo). With the conflicting beliefs fading, you only seem to be improving. Once you get through the shock of seeing reality for what it is, you will see all this yourself and be happier than ever. Just look at Neo


Ahhh give me a platonic hug  lol


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

omfg dude, you are so retarted. the triforce does not have ANY parallel lines. if you were smart, or had the least bit of intellect you would be able to understand exactly what parallel lines are.* two lines, of equal distance, side by side, that never meet*. the triforce has no such thing. you are wrong, you know it, but you will never admit it, this is your own flaw, something you need to work on... or continue to be an idiot.

you cant just be like, wait dude, draw something completely different than a triforce! look it has parallel lines! retard lol


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Ahhh give me a platonic hug  lol


You deserve it! Here it comes


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> omfg dude, you are so retarted. the triforce does not have ANY parallel lines. if you were smart, or had the least bit of intellect you would be able to understand exactly what parallel lines are. two lines, of equal distance, side by side, that never meet. the triforce has no such thing. you are wrong, you know it, but you will never admit it, this is your own flaw, _*something you need to work on... or continue to be an idiot.*_


I'm betting on the latter...


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> omfg dude, you are so retarted. the triforce does not have ANY parallel lines. if you were smart, or had the least bit of intellect you would be able to understand exactly what parallel lines are. two lines, of equal distance, side by side, that never meet. the triforce has no such thing. you are wrong, you know it, but you will never admit it, this is your own flaw, something you need to work on... or continue to be an idiot.


aahhh FRUSTRATION I sense! I think you looked at the triforce you almost completed and immediately went into denial xD Here I thought you loved being proved wrong because it causes you to learn. I can see why you get so frustrated because you obviously have an emotional attachment to the triforce.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

fuck yea i do! but this still doesnt change the fact that you said the triforce has parallel lines, it fucking doesnt, you are wrong, i am right... deal with it bitch! bwahahahahaa!! -bowser laugh.

i also think its awesome that everyone else on the forum can now see how much of an inconsistant moron you are. if only you would have just said, aaahhhhh yea your right man, i was confusing parallel lines with something else. but you didnt lol.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> fuck yea i do! but this still doesnt change the fact that you said the triforce has parallel lines, it fucking doesnt, you are wrong, i am right... deal with it bitch! bwahahahahaa!! -bowser laugh.
> 
> i also think its awesome that everyone else on the forum can now see how much of an inconsistant moron you are. if only you would have just said, aaahhhhh yea your right man, i was confusing parallel lines with something else. but you didnt lol.


Someones a bit frantic lol I never seen this side of you Z. Gives me great pleasure that your denying something that you almost drew yourself lol I can just picture you now after your last attempt at drawing it "no! it cant be! if I raised the bottom line a bit I would of drew a triforce! NOO!" xD


----------



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2012)

I am near convinced this is performance art. The only people I can think of who act like Chief are made up characters. Peter Griffin, Homer Simpson, The Mooninites, Zapp Brannigan.

Check out Oscar Leroy.

[video=youtube;UBwzzVobl3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBwzzVobl3E[/video]

Couldn't find an isolated clip, Skip to 6:10, and then 9:27


----------



## mindphuk (May 25, 2012)

I found my new siggy.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I am near convinced this is performance art. The only people I can think of who act like Chief are made up characters. Peter Griffin, Homer Simpson, The Mooninites, Zapp Brannigan.
> 
> Check out Oscar Leroy.
> 
> ...


Ah Im an ARTEEST now xD doesnt change the fact that Z is in denial, even after almost completing a triforce himself lol poor guy, probably shook his whole world a bit, would explain his frantic responses.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

/shakes head. You are correct in the sense that within the barrage of lines there is an image of a triforce within, but only if you cover up the rest of the lines, but in doing so, you get rid of the set of parallel lines from the original image.

Back to my point-* a real triforce has no parallel lines*. So you, are wrong. 

But i can see that this is something you will not accept, and i think it really reflects the type of mindset you have.

HAHAHA!! Mindphuk, you make me smile


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> /shakes head. You are correct in the sense that within the barrage of lines there is an image of a triforce within, but only if you cover up the rest of the lines, but in doing so, you get rid of the set of parallel lines from the original image.
> 
> Back to my point-* a real triforce has no parallel lines*. So you, are wrong.
> 
> ...


Hes so frustrated he had to copy this comment, delete it, and move it up to the front to think hes proving a point. xD


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> fuck yea i do! but this still doesnt change the fact that you said the triforce has parallel lines, it fucking doesnt, you are wrong, i am right... deal with it bitch! bwahahahahaa!! -bowser laugh.
> 
> i also think its awesome that everyone else on the forum can now see how much of an inconsistant moron you are. if only you would have just said, aaahhhhh yea your right man, i was confusing parallel lines with something else. but you didnt lol.


Zaehet ...
I could be missing something very basic here, but I do see parallel lines in the Triforce device. (not being a gamer i had to look it up.)
If you're talking about this figure composed of five equilateral triangles:






then I invite you to inspect the sides of the small yellow equilaterals. The two on the bottom and the one on top share parallel bases. Similar analysis applies to the right-diagonal and left-diagonal family of lines.
So I'm provisionally giving this one to CWE. 
Am I wrong?





cn


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> When it gets to the point that you are arguing basic highschool geometry, the conclusion has to be that you are either a performance artist researching a role, or you are a basket case suffering from dissociation. In any case, it is not our responsibility to provide you with an education.


Yet here you are, trying to educate people with the ways of skepticism because you care about what other people believe and feel compelled to make them view the world the way you do... The saaad life of a skeptic lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I am near convinced this is performance art. The only people I can think of who act like Chief are made up characters. Peter Griffin, Homer Simpson, The Mooninites, Zapp Brannigan.
> 
> Check out Oscar Leroy.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to believe that you are right, Heis. There's no way he'd still be alive if he were this retarded. Now that we know that he's a professional clown, and not a danger to himself or others, we can have fun with a clear conscience


----------



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Yet here you are, trying to educate people with the ways of skepticism because you care about what other people believe and feel compelled to make them view the world the way you do... The saaad life of a skeptic lol.


Poor attempt at creating a false dilemma.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Zaehet ...
> I could be missing something very basic here, but I do see parallel lines in the Triforce device. (not being a gamer i had to look it up.)
> If you're talking about this figure composed of five equilateral triangles:
> 
> ...


Thank you sir/ma'am (me no know). Perhaps he'll be more accepting if he hears it from you.


----------



## Heisenberg (May 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Zaehet ...
> I could be missing something very basic here, but I do see parallel lines in the Triforce device. (not being a gamer i had to look it up.)
> If you're talking about this figure composed of five equilateral triangles:
> 
> ...


I believe part of the claim was that paralleled lines intersect at infinity, which I guess could mean never. Perhaps ambiguity is the culprit here.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> I believe part of the claim was that paralleled lines intersect at infinity, which I guess could mean never. Perhaps ambiguity is the culprit here.


I too was taught in intro geometry that parallel lines (formally) meet at infinity. It might be ambiguity ... but my money is on regional and generational variations in the idioms used in teaching.

Should anyone wonder why I am defending CWE here ... I am still convinced that he is a pure troll. But my own personal sense of honor requires me to defend the fact. cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 25, 2012)

Fuck, ill be the first to admit. Nice catch cn. I was mistaken.


----------



## cannabineer (May 25, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Fuck, ill be the first to admit. Nice catch cn. I was mistaken.


I tried to rep you but I've got to spread it or something. cn


----------



## tyler.durden (May 25, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I too was taught in intro geometry that parallel lines (formally) meet at infinity. It might be ambiguity ... but my money is on regional and generational variations in the idioms used in teaching.
> 
> Should anyone wonder why I am defending CWE here ... I am still convinced that he is a pure troll. But my own personal sense of honor requires me to defend the fact. cn


Truth before Bros, Neer...


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Fuck, ill be the first to admit. Nice catch cn. I was mistaken.


Someone fixed my rep button! You da man, Zaehet...


----------



## Heisenberg (May 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I too was taught in intro geometry that parallel lines (formally) meet at infinity. It might be ambiguity ... but my money is on regional and generational variations in the idioms used in teaching.
> 
> Should anyone wonder why I am defending CWE here ... I am still convinced that he is a pure troll. But my own personal sense of honor requires me to defend the fact. cn


Nothing wrong with pointing out the truth, even if it does benefit Chief. He's managed to achieve broken clock status apparently.



> Two lines in a plane that do not intersect or touch at a point are called parallel lines. Likewise, a line and a plane, or two planes, in three-dimensional Euclidean space that do not share a point are said to be parallel.
> 
> In a non-Euclidean space, parallel lines are those that intersect only in the limit at infinity.





> In projective geometry, any pair of lines always intersect at some point. But parallel lines do not intersect in the real plane. The line at infinity is added to the real plane. This completes the plane, because now parallel lines intersect at a point which lies on the line at infinity.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (May 26, 2012)

Lol broken clock status, I like that one.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

I agree with the chief and neer.. I drew it myself. If you just look at the triforce you will see parallel lines.. I love you all though .


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Nothing wrong with pointing out the truth, even if it does benefit Chief. He's managed to achieve broken clock status apparently.


Not quite. I think the broken clock is one up on him yet


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

I respect your lack of fear for looking stupid neer ..


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I respect your lack of fear for looking stupid neer ..


Uuhh, I don't get it.  cn


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 26, 2012)

I think this can all teach us an extremely important lesson; 

That when we are faced with something that we presume to possess an emotional attachment to, our critical/logical thinking processes short out, i was blind to something that i should have seen easily before... because i let my emotions take control over the way i was thinking, and the way i was perceiving.

If anything, i think this is just a prime example of how wrong we can be, especially when we let our emotions get in the way of our thought processes.

I am no more perfect than any other human animal on this planet, and i will also be the first to admit that as well.


(cn, i would assume that comment by Hep was initially directed towards me)


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Uuhh, I don't get it.  cn


My bad on my word choice lol. I meant to say "I respect your lack of fear of looking stupid". I saw the three parallel sets but didn't want to say anything due to my fear of looking stupid when strife proves me wrong. So..yeah..


----------



## cannabineer (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> My bad on my word choice lol. I meant to say "I respect your lack of fear of looking stupid". I saw the three parallel sets but didn't want to say anything due to my fear of looking stupid when strife proves me wrong. So..yeah..


I know, Heph ... I'd hoped my joke would have been obvious. I also like to use that line when someone tells a Blonde Joke. cn


----------



## Heisenberg (May 26, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I think this can all teach us an extremely important lesson;
> 
> That when we are faced with something that we presume to possess an emotional attachment to, our critical/logical thinking processes short out, i was blind to something that i should have seen easily before... because i let my emotions take control over the way i was thinking, and the way i was perceiving.
> 
> ...


I think it was just a misunderstanding. I thought the chief meant that if you project the lines of the triforce out you will see the paralleled lines intersecting, but only if you draw it out to infinity. I see now he was just making a pareidolia based observation.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I know, Heph ... I'd hoped my joke would have been obvious. I also like to use that line when someone tells a Blonde Joke. cn


Why did the Blonde wear condoms over her ears? She didn't want to catch Hearing Aids...

Three Blonde realized their lack of intelligence and the first decided to wish to be smarter. She promptly turned into a redhead. The second wished that she was smarter than a redhead and poof! She became a brunette. The third then wished to be smarter than a brunette, and turned into a man. (I know that's not right...)

A Blonde and her boyfriend were sitting together watching the news when it was announced that, 'Two Brazilian Skydivers fell to their death today...' The Blonde starting crying inconsolably, and her boyfriend was moved by such a display of empathy. He said, 'It's okay, babe, It's okay' to which she replied, 'It's just such a HORRIBLE tragedy!!! How many is in a Brazilian again?'


----------



## silasraven (May 26, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> This guy is pure love and energy, I envy his state of mind.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rNVVMUZhXw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfWN5EW5eo4


this isnt about god this isnt about praying or christ, this is about putting your self as a god and creating and making your own true and own reality based off your thought. this isnt about what god wants for you, its about what you want for yourself. right now i want to get deploma and sit around going to work everyday and saving up everything and use my ssi for my rent and electric and buy a forclosure and do nothing for the rest of my life.... but thats not what god wants from me. this kind of shit here is blending god and man to make man believe he is god of his own existance. are you fucking nuts. JIM IS AN ACTOR its what he does.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (May 26, 2012)

Jim needs to be funny again.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 26, 2012)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Jim needs to be funny again.


Oh, I don't know. I thought he was pretty funny in the Chief's video. That _was_ satire, wasn't it?


----------



## mindphuk (May 26, 2012)

silasraven said:


> this isnt about god this isnt about praying or christ, this is about putting your self as a god and creating and making your own true and own reality based off your thought. this isnt about what god wants for you, its about what you want for yourself. right now i want to get deploma and sit around going to work everyday and saving up everything and use my ssi for my rent and electric and buy a forclosure and do nothing for the rest of my life.... but thats not what god wants from me. this kind of shit here is blending god and man to make man believe he is god of his own existance. are you fucking nuts. JIM IS AN ACTOR its what he does.


Tell us, what exactly does god want from you and how do you know? Second, do you really just want to do nothing the rest of your life? Are you not interested in making any kind of impact on even a little part of the world?


----------



## olylifter420 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks mindphuk, I am sorry for the harsh words. It just seems that when someone that I take seriously mention something that I thought was uncalled for, I get a little frustrated. 

Sorry for the confusion man... 





mindphuk said:


> No, I didn't mean to imply your attacks were random but when you made them, mostly against sativahigh, you didn't pretend you were having a rational argument with him, you just called a spade a spade. Trolling was probably not a good choice of words but I was trying to distinguish you from trolling chief, trying to limit comparisons.


----------



## mindphuk (May 27, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> Thanks mindphuk, I am sorry for the harsh words. It just seems that when someone that I take seriously mention something that I thought was uncalled for, I get a little frustrated.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion man...


It's all good. I re-read my post, I don't think you were out of line, I was a bit unclear.


----------

